# Getränke aus eurer Jugend



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Hiho,

vermutlich kann sich jeder von euch daran, dass es einmal Getränke gab, die wesentlich intensiver wahrgenommen wurden als heute.

Ich habe eben Sauerkirschsaft mit Cranberrysaft gemixt und dann Wasser dazugegeben, weil es erfrischender wirkt. Mein Vater probierte und fragte mich, ob das Punica sei. Da erinnerte ich mich daran, dass es vor ca. 20 Jahren sehr viele Punicasorten gab. Die wurden als Glasflaschen in Getränkekisten verkauft. Glaube, damals hat das fast jeder getrunken. Heute ist Punica eine Randerscheinung. Ähnlich ist es bei Capri Sonne. Wird das heute überhaupt noch beworben? Früher trank man das immer zu seinem Butterbrot bei Ausflügen oder in der Schule. Bei Punica hat hat man anscheinend das Konzept geändert. 

Welche Getränke aus eurer Jugend fallen euch noch ein?

Edit: Multivitamin is eklig!


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Ich habe früher als Kind viel Apfelsaft getrunken. Aus dem Aldi von der Marke "Kirberg".
Und auch aus dem Aldi von "River" die Cola, Orange und Zitro.
Oder "Ahoi" Brausepulver. Besonders Waldmeister.
Ich hatte auch Fruchtsirup mit Mineralwasser verdünnt. Das war auch lecker.
In der Grundschule hatten wir Vanillemilch, Kakao und normale Milch von "Westmilch".
Ansonsten schmecken mir nach wie vor Obstsäfte von "Valensina" und "Granini" sehr gut.
Das Getränk "KiBa" also "Kirsch-Banane" mag ich  nach wie vor noch sehr gerne.

Punica und Capri Sonne kenne ich natürlich auch noch.

Aktuell trinke ich sehr gerne grünen Tee mit Honig. Von der Marke "Arizona".

Edit: Und natürlich fehlt noch "Vitamalz" . Bzw das günstigere "Karlsquell" was auch gut schmeckt.


----------



## shootme55 (1. August 2020)

Dreh und Drink gabs bei uns am Wandertag. Sunkist oder Goal aus dem Tetrapak. Das war mal Kindergarten und die ersten 4 Klassen. Caprisonne gabs bei uns nur Orange, das hat mir nie geschmeckt. Bei uns zhaus gabs nur Mineralwasser, und manchmal gabs diesen Himbeer-Zitrone Sirup dazu.
Oh Mann wir hatten einen Heurigen, da gabs das Cola und Fanta noch aus der 1l Glasflasche. Schei**e bin ich alt...


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Von Granini mag ich den Grapefruitsaft. Der ist richtig gut. Verdünne den allerdings auch mit Wasser, da zu süß.

Ich erinnere mich noch an so komisches Zuckerwasser, das in dünnen Plastikflaschen war, wo man oben nen Henkel abdrehen musste.  Komme nicht auf den Namen. Bussybär wars nicht. Es gibt die noch. Wurde meistens am Kiosk verkauft.


----------



## Finallin (1. August 2020)

Das bringt mich doch gerade auf eine Idee: 

500ml Milch, zwei Bananen, Eiswürfel, ein bisschen echte Vanille... mixen...  Bananen- Shake. Genau richtig zur Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Finallin schrieb:


> Das bringt mich doch gerade auf eine Idee:
> 
> 500ml Milch, zwei Bananen, Eiswürfel, ein bisschen echte Vanille... mixen...  Bananen- Shake. Genau richtig zur Zeit.


Bananen und Erdbeermilch trinke ich auch sehr gerne.

Besonders, Bananen welche schon etwas braun sind von der Schale her, kann man noch gut dafür verwenden.
Sonst bin ich kein Bananenesser aber die mag ich.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Habe mir nen Kakao gemacht. Reines Kakaopulver (ohne Zucker) und ein Teelöffel Honig. Liebe den bitteren Geschmack von Kakao. Niemals Nesquick oder Vergleichbares kaufen. An Zucker kann man günstiger kommen.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Was ich auch gerne trinke ist Tomatensaft mit etwas Salz und Tabasco.
Oder Gemüsesäfte.


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Hätte ich als Kind nie getrunken. Mittlerweile mag ich Tomatensaft auch, wobei ich den eher in der kälteren Jahreszeit trinke, wenn die Tomaten im Geschäft zu sehr nach Holland schmecken.


----------



## pizzazz (1. August 2020)

- als Lift noch nach Zitrone schmeckte...

- Quench oder noch besser C-Frisch

- Granini-Sauerkirschsaft (den muss es theoretisch heute auch noch geben, aber mit der Zeit hat Granini die Größe der Flasche wohl unter die Grenze des mit blossem Auge Wahrnehmbaren fallen lassen). Ist auch eine essentielle Zutat im Batida-Kirsch.

- Capri-Sonne

- Dreh-und-Trink

- Schweppes Bitter Lemon und Tonic-Water

- eine ganz saure, namenlose, schwefelhaltige Limo aus dem Automaten am Schuleingang (Kinder, wenn ihr das lest, bitte nicht verwechseln mit dem neuen Handdesinfektionsdosierer gegen Corona!)

- was mir nicht so geschmeckt hat: Tri-Top, das war zu süß


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. August 2020)

Die Verpackung von Quench kommt mir bekannt vor. Kann mich aber nicht mehr an den Geschmack erinnern. Das gabs mal bei meiner Oma. 

Ach, hier noch was:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiYGX4Wbgtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstoecker (1. August 2020)

Als kind im Urlaub immer &#8222;Pipi&#8220; getrunken , gibts heute sogar immer noch. Ansonsten alle üblichen Verdächtigen der 80er, was es so in der Gaststätte alles gab an Alkoholfreiem.


----------



## pedi (1. August 2020)

ich habe früher gerne Bluna getrunken.
caprisonne oder sunkist eigentlich nie.
war und ist chemieplörre.


----------



## Andrej (2. August 2020)

Getränke aus meiner Jugend sind Kwas, Kompot, Mors und Tarhuna.  Kompot kann man selbst machen, was wir auch jeden Monat machen. Man kann dadurch viel Geld für Getränke sparen, wenn man einen Garten hat mit Früchten und Beeren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bZk6wXCMCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (2. August 2020)

Karamalz...


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. August 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Getränke aus meiner Jugend sind Kwas, Kompot, Mors und Tarhuna.  Kompot kann man selbst machen, was wir auch jeden Monat machen. Man kann dadurch viel Geld für Getränke sparen, wenn man einen Garten hat mit Früchten und Beeren.


Meine Omas haben früher auch regelmäßig Kompott gemacht. Ein Opa hat auch selbst Kwas gemacht. Ist allerdings nichts für mich. 

Karamalz ist auch gut. Nur leider sind mir die Malzbiere mittlerweile zu süß. Habe Karamalz aber als besser als Vitamalz in Erinnerung.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

Was auch noch lecker war das war "Sanostol" eine Art Lebertran mit Fruchtgeschmack. Davon durfte man nur nicht zuviel trinken.

Und es gab mal einen schwarzen Hustensaft in meiner Kindheit der schmeckte auch richtig gut.  In so einer Flasche mit roten Etikett und roten Packung.  Die Marke weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Kotor (2. August 2020)

Dr. Pepper ! Würd ich nie wiedet trinken.


----------



## HGHarti (2. August 2020)

Hansa PilzWir waren Jung und hatten kein Geld


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Hansa PilzWir waren Jung und hatten kein Geld


Der Bierschiss am nächsten Tag davon war auch gut.


----------



## P2063 (2. August 2020)

Die ganzen Alkopops vor 15 Jahren, allen voran Smirnoff Ice. Den gibt es zwar wieder, aber ist nicht das selbe wie damals.


----------



## Johnny05 (2. August 2020)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Hansa PilzWir waren Jung und hatten kein Geld



Au weia Hansa Pils ( Aldis Rache ) ja das haben meine Kumpels und Ich auch "konsumiert" . Noch schlimmer war allerdings "Feldschlösschen" das ich bei der  Bundewehr  gesoffen habe . Einfach grauenhaft 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Andrej (2. August 2020)

Habe noch ein Getränk aus der Kindheit vergessen, Birkensaft.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

Was ich auch noch gerne getrunken habe sind Isogetränke.
Oder Ginger Ale.

Nur Red Bull & Co habe ich selten getrunken.
Manche sind ja richtig süchtig danach.

Aber ich bin mehr der Kaffeetrinker.


----------



## Slezer (2. August 2020)

Dinkel Acker. War das billigste Bier in meiner Jugend. Heute kann ich das nicht mehr trinken^^


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Au weia Hansa Pils ( Aldis Rache ) ja das haben meine Kumpels und Ich auch "konsumiert" .


Wie jetzt, Aldis Rache ist doch Karlsquell.


----------



## DARPA (3. August 2020)

Das Getränk meiner Jugend hieß Mixery. Hatte jeder von uns kastenweise zu Hause


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. August 2020)

Habe damals schon lieber die Hälfte und dafür "gutes" Bier statt Oettinger, Paderborner oder Königshof getrunken. Meistens Erdinger, Paulaner, Franziskaner oder Schlösser. 
Wenn man betrunken werden wollte, war n billiger Wein besser als das schäbigste Bier. 

Jägermeister durfte auch nie fehlen.
Heute wird mir schon übel, wenn ich nur an den Geschmack denke.

Ich glaube übrigens, dass das Malzbier von Oettinger deren bestes Erzeugnis darstellt.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2020)

Ist doch egal ob Oettinger, Warsteiner, Krombacher und wie sie alle heißen.
Schmeckt eh fast gleich. 
Dann lieber nen ordentliches IPA oder nen Guinness.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2020)

Weizenbier mag ich gar nicht.
Aber ich trinke immer weniger Alkohol.  Vielleicht einmal im Monat.
Mehr als 3 halbe vertrage ich auch nicht.
Weil ich auch noch diverse Medikamente nehme.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. August 2020)

Trinke auch keinen Alkohol mehr. Das war damals genug. Alkoholfreies Radler von Erdinger is aber immer drin, vor allem nachm Sport.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2020)

Ab und zu mal ein Bier, das wars.
Das letzte Mal ist knapp 2 Monate her.


----------



## Two-Face (3. August 2020)

Diese geradezu fakirische Eigenschaft, nur ein Bier alle paar Monate zu kippen, hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## Andrej (4. August 2020)

Das letzte mal Alkohol getrunken vor 14 Jahren


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

Ich habe erstmal Tomatensaft und Tabasco gekauft.

In den Tomatensaft ein paar Tropfen Tabasco und noch etwas Salz dazu geben. Gut durchrühren. Fertig. Mega lecker!

Edit: Gerade gesehen das der Tomatensaft schon mit Meersalz vorgesalzen ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. August 2020)

Ich empfehle einen Spritzer Zitrone und statt Tabasco ne Chili.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

Willst du das Rezept versauen?

Nein. Kann ja jeder so machen wie ers mag.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. August 2020)

Hallo? 

Zitrone gibt dem ganzen etwas Frische und trotzdem die Säure, die auch der Essig im Tabasco schenkt. Bei der Schärfe hast du dann auch mehr Optionen. Kannst ja auch ne Habanero reinraspeln.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

Die Tomaten haben auch schon Säure. Wieviel Säure soll das denn noch haben?


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. August 2020)

He, du wolltest da doch Tabasco drin haben. Kannst ja nächstes Mal vergleichen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2020)

Ich hab bis jetzt einmal Tomatensaft getrunken, ist einfach nur kalte Tomatensuppe, muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2020)

Geschmackssache. 
Ich werde das jetzt öfter trinken. Gesund isses ja auch.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2020)

Wenn ich so 30 Jahre + zurückdenke, fällt mir dieses blaue Trinkpäckchen ein, glaub Marke Stute 10er Pack von Aldi^^

Hier mal was ich gerne Trinke ab und zu:

2 Tomaten + eine Knobi Zehe + kleine Ecke Zwiebel + eine Paprika + Saft halber Zitrone + eingelegte Chilli Paprika + etwas von dessen Saft + Petersilie + ggf Dill + frische Minze + eventuell Thymian (auch mal eine kleine Karotte/Möhre oder etwas Gurke), also das Rezept ist sehr Variabel, je nach dem was man hat, alles mal durchmixen im Smoothiegerät o.ä. ggf kann man auch ein mini Schluck Olivenöl rein tun.
Ist sozusagen ein Salat zum trinken^^ Ich finds aber echt lecker, vor allem wenn die Chilli richtig kickt + die Säure der Zitrone, ihr könnt auch ein Schuss Apfelessig rein tun, alles sehr sehr gesund und natürlich etwas Salz + Pfeffer wenn man mag. 
Generell könnt ihr täglich mal ein Wasser mit 2 Teelöffeln Honig + ein Schuss Apfelessig trinken.

Oder sowas hier, gibts bei uns auch oft, kennt man hier aber nicht, nennt sich "Löffel Salat", den isst man mit einem Löffel, weil der sehr flüssig ist und die Zutaten sehr klein geschnitten, aber sehr sehr lecker Leute.
Kebapc&#305;larda ki SULU KA&#350;IK SALATASI (Salata Tarifleri) - YouTube
Schaut euch einfach diverse Rezepte auf youtube an und euer Suchwort lautet Kasik Salatasi


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn ich so 30 Jahre + zurückdenke, fällt mir dieses blaue Trinkpäckchen ein, glaub Marke Stute 10er Pack von Aldi^^


Ja die kenne ich auch noch.



> Hier mal was ich gerne Trinke ab und zu:
> 
> 2 Tomaten + eine Knobi Zehe + kleine Ecke Zwiebel + eine Paprika + Saft halber Zitrone + eingelegte Chilli Paprika + etwas von dessen Saft + Petersilie + ggf Dill + frische Minze + eventuell Thymian (auch mal eine kleine Karotte/Möhre oder etwas Gurke), also das Rezept ist sehr Variabel, je nach dem was man hat, alles mal durchmixen im Smoothiegerät o.ä. ggf kann man auch ein mini Schluck Olivenöl rein tun.
> Ist sozusagen ein Salat zum trinken^^ Ich finds aber echt lecker, vor allem wenn die Chilli richtig kickt + die Säure der Zitrone, ihr könnt auch ein Schuss Apfelessig rein tun, alles sehr sehr gesund und natürlich etwas Salz + Pfeffer wenn man mag.


Ok, werde ich mal probieren. Wobei ich fertigen Gemüsesaft schon mal getrunken habe. Da war sogar Sauerkrautsaft drin.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. August 2020)

Capri-Sonne Kirschgeschmack, Zitronen- und Pfirsicheistee (aus dem Tetrapack, an hohen Feiertagen auch mal den Lipton mit Kohlensäure aus der Dose ), Instant-Eistee und Instant-Kakao mit beinahe mehr Pulver als Flüssigkeit. Und im Restaurant/Café gerne auch mal ein Bitter Lemon / Tonic Water / Ginger Ale von Schweppes. Bei unserem Stamm-Chinesen auch mal ein Glas Guaven-Saft.

Joa. Alles suuuuuuuuuuper gesund, aber das war der Getränkegeschmack meiner Kindheit 

Die Jugend war dann eher geprägt von billigem Bier und billigem Schnappes gemischt mit billigen Limonaden. 

/edit: weil ich es gerade bei Duvar las: ja, diese Mini-Trinkpäckchen mit eigentlich total ekligem "Orangensaftgetränk", die gab es in meiner Kindheit auch häufig.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2020)

Ich habe gerade wieder gut gekühlten Ayran getrunken. Lecker!

Also Jugendlicher mochte ich den nicht. Genauso wenig wie ich bis Anfang 20 Kaffee mochte.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2020)

Ab und zu ist Ayran ok, Kaffee ist nichts für mich, lieber Tee.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, das mir viele Getränke aus der Jugend  mittlerweile zu süß sind.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. August 2020)

Spezi

Felsensteiner(Mineralwasser)

Punica

Aldi Säfte

Uludag Gazoz

Ayran

wasser  

Kaba

Tuffi

Capri Sonne

Waldmeister


----------



## Duvar (10. August 2020)

Kennt ihr noch diesen shiat?^^ (ok net die Marke, aber die Flasche an sich https://i.pinimg.com/originals/73/00/b1/7300b1fd6f2716cf71e550ef92fb1241.jpg
JA Cola, River Cola usw, erinnert mich an dies hier, ihr werdet lachen, aber der Typ sagt meist die Wahrheit^^
Erzählt auch einiges über den alten Krempel von damals^^ OEzcan Cosar: Generation Aldi - 1LIVE Koeln Comedy-Nacht XXL 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. August 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch diesen shiat?^^ (ok net die Marke, aber die Flasche an sich https://i.pinimg.com/originals/73/00/b1/7300b1fd6f2716cf71e550ef92fb1241.jpg


Ja, wusste nicht mehr, wie die heißen. Als Kind wollte man das immer haben, heute nicht einmal geschenkt. 
Besteht nur aus Farbstoff, Zucker und Aroma. 

Die gibts im Großhandel immer noch.


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2020)

Nach der Muttetmilch gab es gleich Bier.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nach der Muttetmilch gab es gleich Bier.



War nicht in der Muttermilch schon Bier drin?  
Und wieso gab es Muttermilch nie in unterschiedlichen geschmacktsrichtungen?


----------



## pizzazz (19. August 2020)

Komm in fahrt mit Hansa Pils - YouTube


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. August 2020)

Ich erinnere mich noch, dass es in meiner Grundschule am Kiosk Schokomilch in Kunststoffbechern gab, also quasi wie Joghurt verpackt. Wir Kiddies haben dann immer mit unseren Schneidezähnen zwei Löcher in den Aludeckel gepiekst und das ganze so vampir-mäßig ausgesaugt 
Kakao im Becher hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen, gibt's heute nur noch im Tetrapack oder in Flaschen.  

Punica in gefühlt 100 verschiedenen Sorten und in Glasflaschen kenne ich auch noch.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Megaforce Energy, gabs früher beim V-Markt und gibt's leider nicht mehr


----------



## phorix (17. September 2020)

Deit Grapefruit (mit viel Süßstoff, pfui!)


----------

